# Willie needs our help



## The Horned Toad (Jan 9, 2015)

Come on Duck Brothers, lets ban together to help Willie.








Duck Commander

13 hrs · 
.

Duck Fans, we need your help! We're listening to your requests, and we're working hard to get the Wild Willie's Buffalo Chicken Dip to you through your local grocer. We're currently working with Food Lion, and they are considering to bring our product into the meat department. Please call their customer service number at (800) 210-9569 or click here http://www.foodlion.com/CustomerService/Email to submit a request letting Food Lion know that you want Wild Willie's Buffalo Chicken Dip by Duck Commander Family Foods. Please share with your friends and ask them to do the same. Appreciate all your support!


----------



## vrooom (Jan 9, 2015)

I think willie will be alright even if I can't buy his dip


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

Done


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 9, 2015)

Good grief!! Is there no end to the crap they'll put their logo on... I read on another thread the have their own tires now too.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 9, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Good grief!! Is there no end to the crap they'll put their logo on... I read on another thread the have their own tires now too.



Yep,  Pretty soon you won't be able to buy anything without the duck commander logo on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2015)

"Duck Commander Camo "


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Duck Commander Camo "


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2015)

G rated folks


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 9, 2015)

The waterfowl forum on GON.com brought to you by Duck Dynasty


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 9, 2015)

Marketing geniuses.  I don't much care for them anymore, but I can't  blame them in the least to make as much money as possible.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a proposed logo


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 9, 2015)

http://wyoming.craigslist.org/reo/4839793404.html


Bout died when I saw this.....


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 9, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> http://wyoming.craigslist.org/reo/4839793404.html
> 
> 
> Bout died when I saw this.....



Yep,  Pretty bad when you can't even buy a place to live without DC logo on it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 9, 2015)

Why does it bother folks sooo much.  If yu don't like it, don't buy it.  Real simple ain't it.


----------

